# Recording guitar on cpu



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

RIght now I go directly into my computer by puting an adapter on my cable. This allows me to record easily. Is the sound quality that much better If I were to mic it?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> RIght now I go directly into my computer by puting an adapter on my cable. This allows me to record easily. Is the sound quality that much better If I were to mic it?


Sound Quality is a sum of parts.

Good Mic
Good Mic Preamp
Good A/D Converter
Decent Software


I haven't been able to make a Direct Device sound good recorded. Pod, Toneport etc. Though I have heard some pretty good stuff done by other people.

If you semi serious look at some of the good Firewire devices with built in Mic Preamps for starters.


Jeff


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been contemplating this http://www.soundtech.com/lightsnake/index.asp
for hooking up to my PC. Seems like a neat idea. I don't know how the quality is, but it seems that it's reasonable.. the gadget factor is high - I like that.

I haven't found a in Canada yet though.

US computer retailers have it listed for $39.99 US.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I've been contemplating this http://www.soundtech.com/lightsnake/index.asp
> for hooking up to my PC. Seems like a neat idea. I don't know how the quality is, but it seems that it's reasonable.. the gadget factor is high - I like that.
> 
> I haven't found a in Canada yet though.
> ...


Hey dodgechargerfan, this Lightsnake looks like a cool idea for the price. Did you finally get your hands on one of them? One thing I'm thinking that might make it a little bit of *a pain* to work with is the fact that you wouldn't have any external knob(s) to control the input level to your pc and recording software. Not a huge deal really.


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

For some basic ideas on how to record your axe onto a PC, check out this link:
http://www.etcetera.co.uk/Support/howto/howtoConnectGuitar.shtml

This will get you going depending on what you have available.

Obviously, the better quality you go, the better the sound will be.
But depending on your goal, you can acheive a decent recording sound with a very basic setup.
I use only guitar -> RP50 multi-effect (in bypass mode) -> soundcard.
I have a soft that accepts VST plugins and I used mostly Amplitube to get my guitar sound.

Also, your recording skills will determine how good it will end up.
Again, a recording soft that accepts plugins is a must to get the minimum of control over the final product.

I'm by far no pro at this but I think I acheive decent result with my setup.
You can check it out here: www.soundclick.com/thetallcoolone

Now, if my playing could be as good as my recordings.


----------

